# ~I am more than an accessory...~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I'm very cute, and I'm pretty small, you can dress me up, you can bring me almost everywhere you go...but I am not your accessory...

I am living, I am breathing, I have needs, I have wants...I want to walk, I want to run, I want to see new places beyond the walls of your bag,
beyond this yard, beyond this street, I want to explore, I want to learn to understand you better, I want to play not only with my toys but with 
you, I want to live my short life to the fullest, and I need you to help me. I need you to care for me, to feed me well, to pay attention to me, 
learn to recognize when I'm not feeling well, learn to have patience with me when I do something wrong because I do not always understand clearly 
what is expected of me, please take me with you, show me the world, rub my belly, brush me, keep me safe, keep me healthy, keep me happy...because 
I am more than one of your accessories, I'm a dog...I'm your dog, you are responsible for me...my happiness is in your hands, you have more power 
than you know, I am your best friend, I'll love you unconditionally no matter what you do, even if the world turns on you, I'll be here for you 
every single day, I'll greet you with a wagging tail, I'll lay next to you when you hurt, I might ask you to play, I might ask you to walk, please 
don't ignore me, don't neglect me, don't give up on me, I need you, I love you. 


your dog


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Love


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Well said LS.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you both. It just breaks my heart to see Chihuahuas be treated as
anything less than what they are...dogs. I had to write this from the heart,
I hope it reaches someone. Because these little guys do so much for us,
we owe it to them to provide the best possible care we can. I know many
on this great forum agree....but unfortunately it's not like that everywhere.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That's so beautifully put!! It is very unfortunate that some see them that way!


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Perfectly, beautifully said

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautifully put, I get several comments about walking arnie too much as he's only tiny and doesn't need it or why don't I just carry him everywhere?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It just breaks my heart to see Chihuahuas be treated as anything less than what they are...dogs.


I completely agree, well said. Every day at the park I talk to at least a few people who don't expect chihuahuas to act and be treated like dogs and it's really sad. Particularly because a lot of them express a desire to have a chihuahua, thinking that they require no effort, no training, nothing that a dog normally requires. 

When people saw coco playing fetch, carrying huge branches, running around, etc I kept getting comments about how they never knew chihuahuas could do 'dog' things like that. Whenever someone asks "why isn't she in a bag", I respond "she has legs, she's able to walk and she WANTS to walk".


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I so agree! I haven't had Frodo long, but every time I take him out, somebody asks whether he really needs the exercise, or whether his little legs will stand it. In fact, he loves his walks, and can be out for an hour or more no problem. And it's so wonderful to see his excitement at each new scent, sight or sound. It breaks my heart to thinks that there are Chis out there who never get to walk, or run, or sniff out new smells. They are not babies or accessories, but dogs who are entitled to behave according to their instincts. Being small and cute doesn't change that.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love that LS!! That should be framed!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Amen.....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it LS


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautifully said LS!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I completely agree, well said. Every day at the park I talk to at least a few people who don't expect chihuahuas to act and be treated like dogs and it's really sad. Particularly because a lot of them express a desire to have a chihuahua, thinking that they require no effort, no training, nothing that a dog normally requires.
> 
> When people saw coco playing fetch, carrying huge branches, running around, etc I kept getting comments about how they never knew chihuahuas could do 'dog' things like that. Whenever someone asks "why isn't she in a bag", I respond "she has legs, she's able to walk and she WANTS to walk".


I'm sorry but some people are just too ignorant for there own good!! They probably wouldn't have sense to come in out of the rain!! 
"Why isn't she in a bag?" REALLY?! She's not groceries!!


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

groceries LOL. When we go out my "grocery" bag is usually hanging empty on my shoulder. My little "chicken wing" is busy checking EVERYTHING out. Carry her?? Yeah right.  and fetch is her favorite game 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You girls are singing music to my ears, I love reading these replies, thank you 
for speaking up and for doing right by your dogs. We'd have healthier and better
behaved dogs in our society if more people comprehended this concept.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Talk about being looked at funny. Did I mention my little "chicken wing" is only 2.25 lbs??? One "woman" said "it plays fetch"? My reply? It is a chihuahua and her name is Abby. She is NOT an it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> I'm sorry but some people are just too ignorant for there own good!! They probably wouldn't have sense to come in out of the rain!!
> "Why isn't she in a bag?" REALLY?! She's not groceries!!


I know right! It's really worrying... I even had a guy tell me "what are you doing?? You CAN'T put a dog like that on a leash!!" last week as I was training Lilo.


----------



## myknitt (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely  

I have 19 chihuahuas at my home and all of them are gorgeous.. They love to bark.. but I love them... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love that, is it okay for me to copy and paste it too send it to my family and friends?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course it is ok Evelyn. Thank you, what a compliment.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> Beautifully put, I get several comments about walking arnie too much as he's only tiny and doesn't need it or why don't I just carry him everywhere?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This mentality is quite sad to me. EVERY dog, no matter how big or small, 
healthy or ill, NEEDS exercise, just like us people. It is a basic need such as
eating and drinking, it simply can not be denied. And when it is, it is pure
negligence. Not only do they need the exercise, but they need the mental
stimulation. How stimulating can seeing the same old yard be?! Same old
street...or worst the same old bag. Dogs need to put their senses to good
use, this is crucial to their well being, absolutely crucial. There are so many
overweight dogs because they don't leave their yard, yes a yard is nice, but
the dog will only entertain himself for a period of time, it's our job to provide
structure, guidance, activity. And carry him you say? What does that do for
his little body? His muscles, his blood flow, his heart? Dogs of all sizes are
given legs, and even though these legs are tiny and adorable, they are not
there for decoration. Most of our rescues come in with behavioral issues
caused by their owner. And I kid you not MOST of these issues melt away
once the dogs are provided with proper structured walks and mental
stimulation. It's as simple as that, exercise is my biggest training tool. What
saddens me so much with these little guys is what their owners let them get
away with, how much they spoil them with negative things, such as overfeeding, 
or lack of structure, how much they let them get away with just because
they are so teeny and adorable. A dog is a perfect reflection of their owner,
before blaming it for anything we must take a good look at ourselves. 

Don't ever let anyone make you feel bad about exercising your dog, it is
simply absurd. The issue in 99.9% of households that I've come across in
many years of training, grooming, pet setting, speaking with dog owners 
and rescuing is NOT overexercising their dog, it's not exercising it enough, 
for various excuses. It's quite sad, something so basic and essential lacking 
in so many homes.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> I completely agree, well said. Every day at the park I talk to at least a few people who don't expect chihuahuas to act and be treated like dogs and it's really sad. Particularly because a lot of them express a desire to have a chihuahua, thinking that they require no effort, no training, nothing that a dog normally requires.
> 
> When people saw coco playing fetch, carrying huge branches, running around, etc I kept getting comments about how they never knew chihuahuas could do 'dog' things like that. Whenever someone asks "why isn't she in a bag", I respond "she has legs, she's able to walk and she WANTS to walk".



It's unreal, isn't it? Such common sense doesn't seem to be so common!
A dog is a dog is a dog is a dog! No matter how small. And you are right
some get Chis thinking they require almost nothing, they don't put much
effort into basic training, any mental or physical stimulation, and once the 
dog is spoiled, rude or out of control they bring them to the shelter because
"it's not fitting in" or "it's naughty" or "we don't have time for it". Or the dog
becomes depressed and spends its life chunky and bored, which eventually
leads to a variety of health issues. This is why I'm so darn passionate about
this subject. Put a little effort into your dog a couple of times per day, and
you'll be investing into his well being and his future! 

Besides, it's SO GOOD for us too! I'd be a vegetable because of my illness, 
if I didn't push push push to get fresh air everyday. It's a win win situation 
for owner and dog.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS you have a way with words!

I totally agree with you and since having Jaxx, I have become a firm believer in exercise for dogs no matter what their size. I am guilty that I never realized how much exercise was good for a dog with my previous dog. We brought Shadow home when he was 2 years old and he was always a very laid back golden retriever. He would go out 3-4 times a day in the yard but I feel bad now that I did not give him better mental and physical stimulation. He had a long life of 18 years but even though it was a long life I know it could have been better with exercise for mental and physical stimulation.

Jaxx is a very small dog but he can out walk me and still be ready for more even when I am physically done. He gets walks every day even on days when my body is screaming at me not to go on walks we still go out and enjoy nature together. 

I cannot imagine what my home would be like with Jaxx without exercise because he would be literally bouncing off the walls. We never had a problem with Jaxx destroying things even as a pup but he was always tuckered out whenever he was left alone because we always made sure he had a long walk before we left. 

I am very thankful for finding this forum and for realizing through the great users here how important exercise is to the overall mental and physical health of the dog. Jaxx says thank you too because he loves his walks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Absolutely perfect LS. Having my high energy Toby has forced me to value exercise even more than I did because otherwise he would be destroying my house lol. 

And our dogs deserve the same love and devotion (attention, training, nutrition) that they show us with their affection and loyalty. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It's unreal, isn't it? Such common sense doesn't seem to be so common!
> A dog is a dog is a dog is a dog! No matter how small. And you are right
> some get Chis thinking they require almost nothing, they don't put much
> effort into basic training, any mental or physical stimulation, and once the
> ...


Very true, common sense isn't so common unfortunately!! And about the exercise being good for our health too, absolutely! They keep us active. There are some days I probably wouldn't leave the house if it wasn't to walk my dog. What illness do you have, if you don't mind me asking (you don't have to answer of course)? I just saw you mentioning it in a few posts and was wondering. My mum has a health condition that physically disables her and walking her chi is one thing that has really helped her push herself to exercise and it's keeping her in better shape than she could be otherwise.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Someone said to me a while ago..... " I'm really surprised, they are just like a dog but in miniature, they do everything dogs do". Duh...... Lol


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats beatiful LS!
I have always thoroughly enjoyed walking my dogs, big or small... its not only fun for the dog its fun for me too 

I had someone say to me the other day, you're not getting a dog you're getting a rat. Anything that small cant be classed as a dog
My reply? He's a dog, he's my baby, keep your opinions to yourself! Some people are very very small minded and its sad.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Oh, yeah; the good old rat joke. Frodo's also been compared to a hamster. Why do people feel qualified to make such comments?


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

It baffles me why people think they can make such comments about someones pet. Many times, a dog is another member of the family, and I can guarantee that they wouldnt tell a friend they dont like the look of their child, so why do it to their dog?


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't imagine treating my babygirl as an accessory. She has been part of my family my precious baby for 8 years now, no way could I picture leaving her as an accessory. 

Nor can I imagine sleeping a single night without her by my side <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautifully put, LS!! When we rescued our Ella last year, she was absolutely terrified of walking on a leash. She would just freeze, shake, and look so miserable...but slowly & surely, with lots of encouragement and praise, before long that fluffy little tail would start wagging as soon as she realized it was time for a walk. So much to see and so much to sniff!  ...and now she trots along proudly, with her little head held high. The shelter vet gave her approximate age as 3 years old. Three years old and apparently she'd never been on a walk!  Our little fluffernugget might only be 5 lbs, but she's a dog, just as much as any other, larger dog! Now Chica, on the other hand, has always loved her walks and runs. In fact part of why I chose her, after spending time with a few different chihuahuas at the shelter that day, was because I was drawn to her personality...a great combination of affectionate and independent curiosity. Our Chica girl is all dog for sure, and such a great little watch dog too. Nothing gets past those sonar-like bat ears!


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

This is so true and well written.
dogs are women's bf!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I must nominate this for the newsletter.How true this is


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It really warms my heart to know that you girls share my opinion, I wish
everyone did. Our pups deserve it, after all they do so much for us, the 
least we can do is take good care of them and stick to our commitment.

Thank you for sharing your opinions & stories, I loved reading them.


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

I have lots of people say to me "does she walk?" to which I always say of course, she needs to as she's a dog! I tend to laugh at the rat comments, having kept both.  The funny thing is rats are like little dogs in many ways - they're intelligent, bond very strongly with you and love to play. But on the other hand it's meant as an insult, and the people saying it are just displaying their ignorance. People are weird.


----------



## MyBella (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I think it's rude to say my Bella looks like a rat and I try not to take it personally because everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

My mom says my girl looks like a rat all the time...and my sister in law nicknamed her splinter which was the rat from ninja turtles.... 

But on the flip side I actually have 3 rats lol! I think they are super amazingly adorable! Rats are amazing pets, super smart, clean, can learn tricks even & come when called etc....

So I just smile & say thank you!

Anyways I think the op said was lovely & true. No animal should be treated like an accessories. But on the other side I hate if I do pick up my dog or use a bag or stroller or dress her up some assume she is just my doll. People shouldn't judge one way or the other, because they just don't know the whole story. I walk my girl like crazy and when she is tired I carry her the rest of the way. When I move back to NY she will need a sweater sometimes for sure! No reason she can't be cute and warm lol

*I wasn't suggesting the op meant that but I have heard it from others in my life. Like omg just because u saw me carrying her these 2 secs doesn't mean she didn't just walk 2 miles ya know? So annoying lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

What a WONDERFUL thread :hello1: :thumbup: 

I've been telling folks for YEARS that their dogs will be so much happier and part of the family if they, the humans, took them out for a walk :foxes15: So many dogs up here in rural Northumberland don't get proper walks and it really saddens me  We are surrounded by literally HUNDREDS of miles of stunning countryside and 60+ miles of golden beaches which have no silly dog restrictions on them (further south on Tyneside dogs aren't allowed on the beach between May 1st - 31st October) yet it always shocks me when locals, as opposed to tourists & visitors, say they've never taken their dog to the beach or the woods or valleys  Honestly, they ain't fit to own a dog!!!!! :foxes15: 

To me, walking out in the fresh air with your dog is one of the greatest joys imaginable....watching them enjoying all the new scents and sounds and, at the end of the day, seeing them fast asleep in front of the fire or in their bed and KNOWING that you've done the best you can to give them a fun, fulfilling & stimulating happy day :love2: 

I cannot wait to get my chi pup and take her EVERYWHERE with me  Show folks that Chihuahuas may be small but are still ALL DOG! :coolwink: Whenever I'm in the town of Morpeth I often see a young lady with THE most gorgeous black & tan chi and he's always on the ground trotting happily along next to her with her wee legs going twenty to the dozen and his tail up in the air


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Gilly said:


> What a WONDERFUL thread :hello1: :thumbup:
> 
> I've been telling folks for YEARS that their dogs will be so much happier and part of the family if they, the humans, took them out for a walk :foxes15: So many dogs up here in rural Northumberland don't get proper walks and it really saddens me  We are surrounded by literally HUNDREDS of miles of stunning countryside and 60+ miles of golden beaches which have no silly dog restrictions on them (further south on Tyneside dogs aren't allowed on the beach between May 1st - 31st October) yet it always shocks me when locals, as opposed to tourists & visitors, say they've never taken their dog to the beach or the woods or valleys  Honestly, they ain't fit to own a dog!!!!! :foxes15:
> 
> ...


You're making me nostalgic! I live in Wales now, but was in the North-East for 15 years, and I still miss it. At the end of the 80's I spent a year in Wooler: I didn't have a dog then, but if I had, I would have taken it everywhere - ideal doggy countryside. As it is, I take mine through parkland, and on the beach - as one lady I recently met said: "They're not handbag dogs, are they, dear?". I took that as a compliment!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Well said. I keep getting told by people 'but chihuahuas don't really need walks, do they?' Or 'they can't really walk far though, right?' And I'm like...they've walked for hours with me and then Willow will get home and carry on running around the house! They don't need to be just put in a bag. Sometimes bags enable them to go places they wouldn't normally be able to go or make things easier but they can rough it with any other kind of dog! I wish the UK had more dog friendly places so that they could just go anywhere with me. They're not allowed into shops, even in a bag and there are no cafes or anything that will let them in.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

It's so nice to hear this! I am a vet tech and get so frustrated seeing small breed dogs come in that never hit the floor. The owners are complaining that they are biting people and acting aggressively and it makes me sad because it's not the dog, it's the owner. I was watching a tv show where a woman had two Chihuahuas that never got to go outside unless it was in a stroller because she was afraid of them getting germs. They never got to play in the grass or play in the sunshine. My chis have the same rules as my lab, they get the same exercise, and they go to the same places. I want them to enjoy being dogs and enjoy their lives the best I can make it for them.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I wish the UK had more dog friendly places so that they could just go anywhere with me. They're not allowed into shops, even in a bag and there are no cafes or anything that will let them in.


I find it depends on the shop, Melissa. I have just bought a bag that will hold both my dogs for that very purpose. It's difficult to know in advance which shops don't mind me bringing the Chis in, so I tend to just walk in and if I'm asked to go out again, leave with good grace. I've been surprised at the number of places that don't seem to mind. When it comes to cafes, I ask if its ok - and more often than not the staff end up cooing over the dogs and letting them stay. Most of the places on my local high street recognise the dogs now and welcome them. I know exactly where I can go for a coffee/lunch, and even the local supermarket lets them in (the security guard asked me - with a twinkle in his eye - whether they were my 'helper dogs', and I assured him that they were). That is, I'd stress, the ONLY time they get carried in a bag on a regular basis, and they're walked in the park like any other dog! But legally, the only place where dogs are banned by law in the uk are from food preparation areas: after that, it's up to the individual business to decide.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Well said. I keep getting told by people 'but chihuahuas don't really need walks, do they?' Or 'they can't really walk far though, right?' And I'm like...they've walked for hours with me and then Willow will get home and carry on running around the house! They don't need to be just put in a bag. Sometimes bags enable them to go places they wouldn't normally be able to go or make things easier but they can rough it with any other kind of dog! I wish the UK had more dog friendly places so that they could just go anywhere with me. They're not allowed into shops, even in a bag and there are no cafes or anything that will let them in.


Get yourself off to the New Forest,so dog friendly.There's even a cafe that has a big board outside Dog friendly ,you can take them inside and eat.All the pubs allow dogs as well


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

I fully intend to train my chi to 'Be Silent' when I put her in a carrying bag  Shops cannot complain if she's under my arm in her bag and they don't know she's there :coolwink:  It'll be the ONLY time she will be in a bag as I like my dogs to use their legs and enjoy the great outdoors 



> I was watching a tv show where a woman had two Chihuahuas that never got to go outside unless it was in a stroller because she was afraid of them getting germs. They never got to play in the grass or play in the sunshine


 I remember watching that on tv a few weeks ago with Neil and even he was saying she was an idiot  Cannot remember which programme it was  

A few months ago Paul O'Grady's tv programme from Battersea Dogs Home in London showed a GORGEOUS young Chi dog, 2 years old I think, who'd been handed in by his owner because he was snapping and biting everyone.....probably because he'd been carried everywhere and spent all his time as an accessory!  The Home tried everything they could but he was one VERY stressed Chihuahua. Then, as a last resort, he went to live on a smallholding in the countryside and was finally allowed to be a REAL DOG and walk on grass and earth and be part of a pack of dogs and the change in him was nothing short of miraculous  He was happy and no longer stressed or snappy and it just had me in floods of happy tears for him  

That's what I want to do more than anything when I get my Chihuahua - show EVERYONE that they are not snappy or yappy and ARE a real dog that can walk just as much as any human


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

michele said:


> Get yourself off to the New Forest,so dog friendly.There's even a cafe that has a big board outside Dog friendly ,you can take them inside and eat.All the pubs allow dogs as well


 The Lake District is pretty good in the majority of cases too. I think Keswick came top for being a dog-friendly town in a recent copy of Your Dog magazine


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Gilly said:


> I fully intend to train my chi to 'Be Silent' when I put her in a carrying bag  Shops cannot complain if she's under my arm in her bag and they don't know she's there :coolwink:  It'll be the ONLY time she will be in a bag as I like my dogs to use their legs and enjoy the great outdoors
> 
> 
> That's what I want to do more than anything when I get my Chihuahua - show EVERYONE that they are not snappy or yappy and ARE a real dog that can walk just as much as any human


Well said. Hear, hear! :hello1:


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> I find it depends on the shop, Melissa. I have just bought a bag that will hold both my dogs for that very purpose. It's difficult to know in advance which shops don't mind me bringing the Chis in, so I tend to just walk in and if I'm asked to go out again, leave with good grace. I've been surprised at the number of places that don't seem to mind. When it comes to cafes, I ask if its ok - and more often than not the staff end up cooing over the dogs and letting them stay. Most of the places on my local high street recognise the dogs now and welcome them. I know exactly where I can go for a coffee/lunch, and even the local supermarket lets them in (the security guard asked me - with a twinkle in his eye - whether they were my 'helper dogs', and I assured him that they were). That is, I'd stress, the ONLY time they get carried in a bag on a regular basis, and they're walked in the park like any other dog! But legally, the only place where dogs are banned by law in the uk are from food preparation areas: after that, it's up to the individual business to decide.


I wrote a long reply but it seems to have vanished! I was basically saying the same thing, down here most shops allow dogs, I tend to pick Mimi up in shops so she's not tripped over and doesn't add to earlier dogs' scent marks, and local eateries are a lot more dog friendly than chains. I've also yet to find a pub that didn't allow dogs. The only shops (apart from food shops)that I've had a problem with have been Boots (yet Superdrug allows dogs) and Nationwide. Every other bank seems to allow dogs but them.


----------

